# Welche Komponente sollte primär ausgetauscht werden, damit mein PC leistungsfähiger wird?



## Heartbreaker (11. Oktober 2014)

*Welche Komponente sollte primär ausgetauscht werden, damit mein PC leistungsfähiger wird?*

Hallo,
ich möchte meinen PC etwas leistungsfähiger machen, da er nicht mehr auf dem aktuellen Stand der Dinge ist. Primär möchte ich damit Archeage spielen, doch das Spiel ruckelt selbst bei niedrigen Grafikeinstellungen teilweise enorm. Im ersten Moment würde ich deshalb natürlich denken, ich müsste die Grafikkarte erneuern.

Ist die Grafikkarte bei meinem System wirklich das schwächste Glied? Oder sollte ich lieber primär etwas anderes austauschen um den höchstmöglichen Leistungsanstieg bei möglichst geringen Kosten zu haben?

Wenn ich den Windows7-Leistungstest mache, zeigt er mir an, dass meine Festplatte das System verlangsamt. Spielt die Festplatte wirklich solch eine gewichtige Rolle bzw. ist sie primär für das Ruckeln im Spiel verantwortlich?
Vorschläge, welche Komponente ich statt meiner einbauen sollte, nehme ich gerne an.

Ich besitze aktuell folgenden PC:

IntelCore i7-2600K S1155 3,40GHz 8MB+Cache

MBI5 ASUS P8H67-V R3.0 (G) ATX-Mainboard Skt. 1155

4 x 2GB DDR3-RAM Corsair PC1333 CL9

GF GTX 560 TI 1GB PCI-E

2 x HD3,5“ sATA3000 500GB Seagate 7200u 16MB

DVD-Brenner LG GH22NS50 bulk black

GHN Netzteil 650W Chieftec APS-650C 80Plus

GHAC Miditower Chieftec CH-08B-B ohne Netzteil

GHL Zusatzl. 9x9xm BeQuiet SilentWings PWM

3 x GHL Zusatzl. 12x12cm BeQuiet SilentWings PWM

Zusatzfrage:
Bei PC-Start wird mir häufiger der CPU-FAN Error angezeigt. Ich habe die Lüfter so gut es ging gesäubert und im Normalzustand wird der PC auch nicht heiß. Nur bei Archeage kommt bereits nach kurzer Zeit sehr warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse. Hat noch jemand einen Tipp, wie ich dem Problem Herr werden kann?

Besten Dank im Voraus für jede Hilfestellung.

Viele Grüße,
Heart

Edit: Gehäuse und Lüfter ergänzt. Letzteres wegen der Zusatzfrage ggf. wichtig


----------



## Herbboy (12. Oktober 2014)

Eventuell ist ja der CPU-Lüfter defekt?  Ist das der "Box"-Kühler?  Ggf. mal mit einem Tool wie Speedfan schauen, wie die Drehzahlen und Temperaturen sind. Dann bestell Dir doch einfach mal einen anderen, der wäre eh leiser UND du könntest auch die CPU mal übertakten.  zB Alpenföhn Brocken oder Thermalright Macho 120 zu je ca 35€, die reichen für einiges auch beim Übertakten - für OC bis an die Grenzen sollte man vlt noch etwas mehr investieren. 

Aber ansonsten ist auf jeden Fall Deine Grafikkarte aus heutiger Sicht schon sehr bescheiden - allein schon wegen der 1Gb GRafik-RAM, die sicher auch grad bei so einem Spiel, das AFAIK eine große Spielewelt bietet, was wenig sind. Schon eine aktuelle Karte füre 100€ ist ca 25% schneller  (AMD R7 260X). Zur CPU würde aber selbst High-End noch passen - ist halt die Frage, was du ausgeben willst. Mit ner AMD R9 270X für 150€ wäre der PC normalerweise für alle neuen Spiele auf höheren Details geeignet. Und die teuerste Karte, die sich noch "lohnt", wäre eine Nvidia GTX 970, die ist 5-6% schneller als die AMD R9 290 und kostet ca 300€, wobei es die DERZEIT kaum gibt, so dass man entweder warten oder deutlich mehr zahlen muss. Die R9 290 wiederum liegt bei 260 bis 300 Euro.  Zwischen der R9 270X und R9 290/GTX 970 liegen die ca. gleichstarken AMD R9 280X und Nvidia GTX 770, die beide so 210-250€ kosten. Und AMD bietet zwischen der 270X und 280X noch die R9 280 ohne X für 180€ an.


Wegen der Festplatte: dieser windows-Index ist ziemlicher Quatsch, da bekommt eine Festplatte halt maximale X Punkte, weil sie nicht mehr als 150MB/S schafft, und nur eine SSD, die halt mehr schaffen KANN, würde mehr bekommen - daher sehen die Punkte der Platte wohl eher mittelmäßig aus. AUSNAHME: wenn Windows die Platte wirklich getestet hat und die vlt nen Defekt hat, dann kann die doch der Grund sein. Da kannst Du mal mit HD Tune einen intensiven Error-Scan machen.

Und grad bei Multiplayergames KANN es vorkommen, dass da im Spiel oft was nachgeladen werden muss, so dass man - grad wenn man was anspruchsvoller ist - kleinere Ruckler bemerkt, die mit einer SSD nicht da wären. Und da Deine Grafikkarte nur 1GB RAM hat, könnte es sein, dass da ziemlich oft was nachgeladen wird. Du KÖNNTEST also auch ne SSD kaufen, da käme dann Windows drauf (neu installieren) plus das Game - wenn das nicht grad 50-60GB nur für sich braucht, dann passt Windows + das Spiel locker auf eine 120GB SSD (60€), oder direkt 240GB nehmen (90-100€)


----------



## Heartbreaker (22. Oktober 2014)

Ich liebäugel mit folgender Grafikkarte:

ASUS Radeon R9 280 3072MB GDDR5 90YV0620-M0NA00 38

ASUS Radeon R9 280 3072MB GDDR5 90YV0620-M0NA00 38: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Das wäre ja eine, die du vorgeschlagen hast. Ich möchte ungern zu einer mit nem X oder ähnlichem greifen, weil ich gehört habe, dass das oftmals leicht abgespeckte Varianten sind. Keine Ahnung, ob das stimmt.

Würde die denn bei mir überhaupt passen? Also auf das Motherboard bzw. in das Gehäuse? Da gibt's doch glaube ich auch teilweise Probleme, wenn die Karte zu groß ist. Worauf muss ich dabei achten?

Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (22. Oktober 2014)

Da hast Du Unsinn gehört, denn die X-Varianten sind, zumindest bei den neueren AMD-Karten, immer die stärkeren   die Namensgebung sieht so aus:  die dreistellige Zahlen stehen für die Leistung, je höher, desto besser. Aktuell 200er-Namen, bis einschließlich 265 bekommen, um es noch mehr zu verdeutlichen, den Zusatz "R7" für Einstiegsklasse, die ab 270 den Zusatz "R9" für Gaming-Klasse. Und ein X hinter dem 200er-Namen zeigt an, dass die nochmal was stärker als die ohne X ist. 

Meist sind es ca 10-15%. Die R9 270X und die R9 280X sind ca 15% schneller als die Namensvettern ohne X, die R9 290X ist ca 10% schneller als die R9 290. 

Wenn Du auch bis 230€ ausgeben kannst, dann wären die hier zu empfehlen, sind auch ab Werk schon etwas höher getaktet als die Standard-Modelle
XFX Radeon R9 280X Black Edition, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (R9-280X-TDBD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Sapphire Radeon R9 280X Tri-X OC 1020MHz, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort, lite retail (11221-22-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

und die Asus R9 280 gibt es woanders auch was günstiger ASUS R9280-DC2T-3GD5 DirectCU II TOP, Radeon R9 280, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV0620-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder die von MSI ist auch gut MSI R9 280 Gaming 3G, Radeon R9 280, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (V277-082R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Dein Gehäuse sollte auch locker reichen - du hast doch das hier, oder? Mainboard- und Grafikkarteneinbau - Innere Größe neu definiert: Chieftec Dragon CH08B-B  da steht bis 35cm für Grafikkarten - selbst die stärksten aktuellen Modelle sind maximal 32cm lang. Eine R9 280X misst um die 29cm je nach Modell. Das Gehäuse reicht halt auch für die rieseigen EATX-Boards, daher ist das kein Problem.


----------



## Chemenu (22. Oktober 2014)

Heartbreaker schrieb:


> Ich liebäugel mit folgender Grafikkarte:
> 
> ASUS Radeon R9 280 3072MB GDDR5 90YV0620-M0NA00 38
> 
> ...



Die X-Varianten sind nicht abgespeckt, genau das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Also die R9 280X ist schneller als die 280. Beide Karten basieren allerdings auf der letzten Generation, sind also mehr oder weniger umbenannte Radeon 7950 bzw. 7970 Karten. Erst die neu erschienene R9 285 basiert auf der neuen Architektur und bietet Unterstützung für TrueAudio (falls Dir das überhaupt wichtig wäre) und DirectX 12 (wobei die Hardware Features noch gar nicht bekannt sind und die Karte daher auch nicht alle exklusiven Hardware Features unterstützen kann). Paradoxerweise liegt die 285 leistungsmäßig hinter 280 und 280X und hat, je nach Hersteller, auch noch weniger Speicher. Wenn Dir also nur die Spieleleistung wichtig ist würde ich zu einer 280X raten. 

In Dein Gehäuse passen Grafikkarten mit einer max. Länge von 320mm. Da sollte also jede 280/280X rein passen.
Das Netzteil sollte auf jeden Fall auch ausreichen und Mainboard ist sowieso kein Problem. Da kannst Du jede aktuelle Grafikkarte verbauen. 


# Edit
Boah, Herb! Ich recherchiere und schreib hier 20 Minuten lang und dann.... warst Du wieder mal schneller.


----------



## Enisra (22. Oktober 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> # Edit
> Boah, Herb! Ich recherchiere und schreib hier 20 Minuten lang und dann.... warst Du wieder mal schneller.



selbst schuld, das weiß man doch dass das Blödsinn ist
Und naja TE, daher wie immer mein Tipp: Ich würde mich ja von dieser Quelle fernhalten wenn die so einen Schwachsinn erzählt


----------



## Heartbreaker (24. Oktober 2014)

Naja, die Quelle liegt schon einige Jahre zurück und ich muss gestehen, dass ich mich da nicht groß separat eingelesen habe, weil mich diese ganzen Zusatzkürzel doch sehr verwirren. Wenn ich an die zwei Karten, die Herbboy verlinkt hat, denke (Black Edition, Tri-X OC, lite retail), dann muss ich immer schlucken, weil das für mich unverständliches Zeug ist. Da wirkt einfach eine Karte ohne zig Kürzel direkt hinter dem Namen "anziehender".

Vom Gefühl her würde ich eher zur Sapphire greifen, weil ich den Markenname halt kenne im Gegensatz zur XFX. Andererseits beziehe ich "Black Edition" nur aufs Aussehen und habe das Gefühl, dass Tri-X OC irgendwas bedeuten könnte, was selbst ein Laie wie ich beachten sollte, wenn ich es kaufe.

Ich lese seit Jahren immer, dass man verschiedene Komponenten übertakten kann, wenn man bspw. die Temperatur niedrig halten kann. Das geschieht ja dann aber auch auf eigenes Risiko. Wie ist das bei von Haus aus höher getakteten Karten hinsichtlich Garantie bzw. Langlebigkeit?


----------



## Enisra (24. Oktober 2014)

Heartbreaker schrieb:


> Ich lese seit Jahren immer, dass man verschiedene Komponenten übertakten kann, wenn man bspw. die Temperatur niedrig halten kann. Das geschieht ja dann aber auch auf eigenes Risiko. Wie ist das bei von Haus aus höher getakteten Karten hinsichtlich Garantie bzw. Langlebigkeit?



das ist ja wieder was anderes, zum einem sind die Übertacktungen relativ human und vorallem ab Werk getestet und Natürlich hat man da auch die übliche Garantie


----------



## Heartbreaker (24. Oktober 2014)

Hab mich jetzt für die R9 280X Black Edition entschieden. Herbboy hatte weiter oben geschrieben, dass mein Netzteil für die R9 280 ausreicht. Ist dies bei der 280X dann auch noch der Fall oder könnte das dann schon schwierig werden?

Bei der Black Edition steht auf Händlerseite als Verbrauch max. 250 Watt dabei, aber die Graka ist ja nicht die einzige Komponente, die Strom braucht. Reicht mein 650 Watt Netzteil oder müsste ich das auch gleich noch mit aufstocken?


----------



## Herbboy (24. Oktober 2014)

Heartbreaker schrieb:


> Naja, die Quelle liegt schon einige Jahre zurück


 ach so, das ist dann was anderes. Die Namens-Gestaltung ändert sich so alle paar Jahre komplett. Früher gab es zB die Radeons mit dem Zusatz XT oder so, dann gab es vierstellige Namen ohne jeglichen Zusatz, wo du Namen wie Zb 4850 und 4870 hattest: die 4 ist die Generation, die 8 die Klasse (hier: Oberklasse) und die 5 und 7 dann nochmal eine Abstufung innerhalb der gleichen Klasse. Und jetzt hast Du halt die 200er-Generation, ´je höher die Zahl, desto schneller die Karte (mit Ausnahme der R9 285), und die Modelle mit nem X sind etwas schneller als die gleichzahligen ohne X. und das mit dem R7 und R9 hat AMD vermutlich auch deswegen eingeführt, damit niemand die Modelle mit den uralten Nvidia GTX 200ern verwechselt.




> Wenn ich an die zwei Karten, die Herbboy verlinkt hat, denke (Black Edition, Tri-X OC, lite retail), dann muss ich immer schlucken, weil das für mich unverständliches Zeug ist. Da wirkt einfach eine Karte ohne zig Kürzel direkt hinter dem Namen "anziehender".


 Das sind lediglich die Namen, die die Hersteller ihrem Kühlkonzept geben - keine Sorge. Grundsätzlich sind alle zB R9 280X gleichschnell, und bei Asus heißen die halt Direct CU II, bei Sapphire zB Vapor-X oder Tri X (je nach Kühler) usw. - und manche haben noch den Zusatz OC, wenn der Takt derKarte im Vergleich zum normalen von AMD genannten Standardtakt erhöht wurde, also leichte Übertaktung (OC eben).



> Vom Gefühl her würde ich eher zur Sapphire greifen, weil ich den Markenname halt kenne im Gegensatz zur XFX. Andererseits beziehe ich "Black Edition" nur aufs Aussehen und habe das Gefühl, dass Tri-X OC irgendwas bedeuten könnte, was selbst ein Laie wie ich beachten sollte, wenn ich es kaufe.


 die BlackEdition heißt auch wegen der Farbe so, aber auch der Kühler wird damit gekennzeichnet. Die Tri-X heißt so, weil sie 3 Lüfter hat (Tri = 3 ), und das OC wie gesagt wegen Übertaktung.



> Ich lese seit Jahren immer, dass man verschiedene Komponenten übertakten kann, wenn man bspw. die Temperatur niedrig halten kann. Das geschieht ja dann aber auch auf eigenes Risiko. Wie ist das bei von Haus aus höher getakteten Karten hinsichtlich Garantie bzw. Langlebigkeit?


 Wenn die ab Werk übertaktet sind, ist das selbstverständlich alles völlig in Ordnung und hat keinen relevanten Einfluss auf die Lebensdauer - ansonsten wären die Hersteller ja dumm    der Standardtakt von AMD (und auch Nvidia) ist halt immer RELATIV niedrig gewählt, weil erstens deren Standardkühlung nicht so gut wie die der Grafikkartenhersteller ist und zweitens damit Hersteller und auch Kunden ohne Probleme etwas drauflegen können, wenn sie dafür dann auch den etwas höheren Strombedarf und ggf. Lautstärke in Kauf nehmen.  Du könntest sogar die übertakteten Karten weiter übertakten, was aber nicht so viel bringt. Per Software wie dem MSI-Afterburner kannst Du auch die Lüfterkurve anpassen, so dass die Karten etwas wärmer werden, dafür aber leiser sind. Mit wärmer meine ich bei weitem noch nicht "zu heiß" - moderne Karten vertragen da eh sehr viel. Im Gehäuse reichen auch mit Top-Grafikkarten 2 Lüfter völlig aus: einer hinten oben (Luft raus) und einer vorne unten (Luft rein)


und 650W reichen DICKE - der PC wird insgesamt maximal 350W brauchen, da reicht sogar ein Markenmodell mit 450W. Dein Netzteil IST eh ein recht gutes, ist also echt kein Problem


----------



## Heartbreaker (24. Oktober 2014)

Damit ist ein wenig Licht ins Dunkel gekommen. Die Karte ist bestellt und ich bedank mich recht herzlich bei euch für eure Unterstützung


----------

